# hello



## becki_moorcroft (Jan 20, 2010)

hello my name is becky and i currently breed and show rabbits, ive had pet mice before in the past and im now looking at getting into showing some... im having a hard time choosing a variety but i think ive got it narrowed down to a few, im going to bradford at the end of the month so plan on hovering around the mice looking confused... maybe i'll get around to joining this year hehe
becky


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Becky and welcome to the forum  What sort of rabbits do you breed?


----------



## becki_moorcroft (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for the welcome
... well in rabbits i tend to like a 'project' not the ones that win at shows... i'd rather come last with something i can get my teeth into hehe... im working on smoke pearls which are a rare breed, but also have sables, satins, miniature lops, miniature rex and a few other random pets  theres pics on my website


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Smoke pearl is a beautiful colour, in my ignorance I did not realise it was a breed too! I have a few mini rex as well (in opal and related colours) one is smoke pearl coloured  I think the shaded mice are very pretty, I have bred siamese and burmese rats in the past and really liked them


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Love the siamese smokes. And you do agility! The photos of the bunnies-in-training are hilarious!


----------



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi becki

see you at the show on sunday the 31st

paul


----------

